

Show HN: Learn 10x Faster Than Spaced Repetition with Guided Mnemonics - noble12

We&#x27;ve had a lot success in classrooms and the field but explaining how RebilderU&#x27;s accelerated learning process works online has been difficult. While it does require a new way of thinking, the underlying process is incredibly simple and effective.<p>Check it out here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.rebilderu.com&#x2F;how-guided-mnemonic-learning-works&#x2F;<p>If you have any feedback on the explanation or what doesn&#x27;t make sense we&#x27;d really appreciate it.
======
seren
I personally knew the method under the name "memory palace" but not "memory of
Loci". You should maybe mention both terms.

Why don't you link to the Wikipedia page as well ? The Wikipedia pages refers
to multiple _Sherlock_ episodes where the method is visually shown to the
audience. You could eventually add a video extract, but as far as I remember,
they are rather cheesy.

~~~
noble12
Great idea, thanks! We're currently developing a series of videos to replace
the explanation so I'll definitely look into the sherlock series and see how
they've portrayed it.

